# SOLVED: SNMP: Timeout: No Response from localhost

## ddebecke

Hi all,

I want to use the SNMP infrastructure. I have started the snmpd with /etc/init.d/snmpd start

If I then do the following:

snmpwalk -v1 -cpublic localhost

I get the following error:

Timeout: No Response from localhost

I do not know where to look at to solve this issue.

I do not have a firewall running as far as I know  :Wink: 

Anybody has any ideas where I can look to solve this issue?

Thanks a lot, 

DirkLast edited by ddebecke on Wed Dec 17, 2008 10:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vad3r

You have to enable the access to your host. Take a look at /etc/snmpd.conf or paste it

----------

## ddebecke

I found the problem   :Embarassed: 

Apparently, I did not have the correct IP setting in /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf

Thanks vad3r

----------

## vad3r

Please add SOLVED to the subject. Thanks

----------

## dcreatorx

Hi, could you please say how you enable access to hosts from outside the localhost ?I need an example cause I can't really understand how to configure properly the snmpd.conf file. 

Thank you.

----------

